# Happy Birthday PrincessFiona60



## taxlady (Oct 22, 2021)

Happy Birthday Princess Fiona. I wish you a wonderful day and many more.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 22, 2021)

Happy Birthday *PF*, and best to you during the year. Hugs and Hugs.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 22, 2021)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 22, 2021)

Happy Birthday!  Hope you are having a great day, and a have a great year ahead! Stay safe!


----------



## msmofet (Oct 22, 2021)

Happy Birthday PF!


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 22, 2021)

The happiest of Birthday's to you PF!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 22, 2021)

BAHAHAHAHA!

Hauoli la hanau *PF*!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 22, 2021)

Thanks all!  It was a great day of eating and drinking everything I shouldn't. Just got home from dinner with my parents, we had a good time and Jethro Dog got his own plate of prime rib. Kitties and dog here are happy with some deli rotisserie chicken.

I can't believe it's been 61 years since I met my parents.


----------

